

Suggestions about advertising my small team development services - ale7714

I usually do some freelancing jobs with a partner and I&#x27;m wondering where can we advertise our services as a team. I don&#x27;t think is possible for us  register that way (as team not individually) in platforms like oDEsk or Freelancer right? 
Any ideas?<p>Thanks in advanced
======
trapper_jon
reach out to me on the form at this site...

www.clarionstl.com

